# Scottart sure is tough !!!!!



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scottart downloaded me a musky and said "See if you learned anything. Make something out of this!!"

So all I can say is "I tried".

Cut out of a 24 x 18 piece of 1" laminated panel pine from Lowes - just off the bed.





















HJ

I knew I should have bought him the premium beer.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Neat . Kinda looks inverted though ?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Changed the pic. Don't know if it's any better.

HJ

Hates this new phone


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Changed the pic. Don't know if it's any better.
> 
> HJ
> 
> Hates this new phone


Much better ! Wow that looks sharp , very impressive looking John 

I have to say these cnc routers are an awesome tool . Someday when I get ahead hopefully I'll build one


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Really nice. You CNC folks are after my retirement fund.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

furboo said:


> Really nice. You CNC folks are after my retirement fund.



You can replenish it and even add to it. Think positive!!!

HJ


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> You can replenish it and even add to it.


You must know my wife.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you missed something I couldn't spot it.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Real nice John, I lke to see your work.
Herb


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Look at you creating complicated compositions.. Nice carving HJ


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Now if I could only paint half way decent.

HJ

Was barred from using paint-by-number kits


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

I use to be inverted. No wait - maybe that was introverted.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Just like RainMan?

HJ


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Great piece of work.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Now if I could only paint half way decent.
> 
> HJ
> 
> Was barred from using paint-by-number kits


John wouldn't paint kinda ruin it . I'm thinking done kind of stain ? 

The guys at work were blown away this morning when I showed them . One coworker has a good question , how big is the bit doing the cutting .
Seeing as I don't know I guessed it was started with a 1/4" straight bit then the final passes were done with a smaller bit?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Rick,

I just put a 1/8" ball nose in the machine and turned it loose - let it run it's course while I did other things. It did take a while.

HJ


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Time to try that wine cello....


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scottart said:


> Time to try that wine cello....


Yeah. Right.

Hopefully, in due time I'll give it a try.

HJ

Still trying to be good.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Still trying to be good.


Geez John I'm going to have to fly you down here to teach me the way your progressing .
Not sure how much ya charge though . Got lots of beer and steak  

I see your in the east , how I wish you lived in the west


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> Geez John I'm going to have to fly you down here to teach me the way your progressing .
> Not sure how much ya charge though . Got lots of beer and steak
> 
> I see your in the east , how I wish you lived in the west


You got me confused with Scott. But beer and steak (rare) is my fee ---- along with a warm place to work (as in insulated garage or shop).

HJ


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> You got me confused with Scott. But beer and steak (rare) is my fee ---- along with a warm place to work (as in insulated garage or shop).
> 
> HJ


John it won't be till spring so I think you'll be fairly warm . Not sure if 50's F is considered warm for you guys though?
I'm going to check and see what a return ticket from Detroit is


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Under 500 bucks from Detroit to the Calgary airport . That ain't to shabby . Not thinking that's first class though


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Rick,

In all seriousness, if your really gonna do it, I suggest you get hold of Bill Griggs and let him guide you thru the steps. Just pay him his fee (which is, in my opinion, very reasonable), get a Skype hook up (very cheap to do), and let him get you started.

He will also answer any further questions after "class" as they arise, and they do.

But I will drink your beer and eat your steak if given a chance.

HJ


----------



## Frazil (Apr 21, 2015)

Rick
I am an hour and a half south of Calgary. If you want to take a drive in the country, I can show you a machine in action or answer some questions.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Frazil said:


> Rick
> I am an hour and a half south of Calgary. If you want to take a drive in the country, I can show you a machine in action or answer some questions.



Rick knows how they work and stuff, he just isn't sure which name to sign on the check. His hand keeps shaking when he gets to the amount and signature line.

HJ

Waiting to see him spring for one AND getting it up and running.


----------

